# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  Micro Pencil Soldering Iron الفرق بين كاوية اللحام العاديه والمايكرو

## mohamed73

كاوية اللحام المايكرو بنسل للحام الالكترونيات الدقيقه ضهرت منذ وقت ليس ببعيد من عده شركات مثل هاكو وجى بى سى وويلر لتساعد الفنيين على انجاز اللحامات الدقيقه جدا وهى تعتبر اصغر كاوية لحام من حيث القطر والحجم نظرا للتتطور الملحوظ فى صناعه البورد الالكترونيه وصغر حجمها اصبح التعامل معها بكاوية اللحام العاديه يمثل تحدي, فى هذا الفيديو نشرح بمثال عملى الفرق بين كاوية اللحام العادية والمايكرو بنسل التى تعتبر اليوم احد اهم الادوات فى صيانة الهواتف الذكيه وخصوصا صيانة ايفون          
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

